# New to cichlids



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

So Ive kept a bunch of freshwater fish. Currently have a tank but I usually have non aggressive fish and shrimp because I have planted tanks.

But I wanna start a really big tank like 500 gallons as a reservoir for indoor growing. So I was thinking of keeping cichlids in there. I want them to breed and I dont want them to be too aggressive. 

I will be ready to purchase them in about a month. So if you have any info please feel free to comment and if you have cichlids for sale feel free to comment aswell.

Ideally I want nice, less aggressive and higher quality.


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-fish/barrie/...as/1127882819?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

also what do you think of the first ones


----------



## joe (Jan 3, 2012)

actually Im going to be using a 200 gallon tank


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*cichlids*

well first advice id give u is , get your self over to finatics and introduce yourself to mike , and tell him what u are wanting to do .. it is his specialty and he knows his crap ....
its on Dixie and Maeyerside ...area 6200 Dixie road


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Cichlids are a broad range of fish. You have so many options for a tank that size. Are you looking to keep larger fish like 7+" or smaller ones?


----------



## waterfalls7 (Nov 15, 2016)

God personally I love my Red Devils . They r Separated tho. And I have my jewel and 4 parrot chiclids . And two were given to me. There all so cute .


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jsic37 (Apr 20, 2016)

Finatics Aquarium is a good starting point. That store is Cichlid specific as the store is mainly divided between Malawi and Tandanykian Cichlids with a good mix of south American cichlids. My piece of advice is to use caution in selecting your fish. Some cichlids are more aggressive then others. Auratus tend to be nasty to their tank mates. Species 44 are beautifully colored but again they are known to be aggressive to their mates. Also use caution if your breeding. If you get some fish that are aggressive by nature you can bet that they will be extra nasty when they begin spawning as they become territorial. But depending on how many fish you get 500 gallons is plenty of space for the fish to move. My friend unknowingly had a pair of yellow labs (labridichromis) they were calm and peaceful to their tankmates. Yellow Labs by nature are not too aggressive whether they are kept on their own or in groups but once they grew and paired up all the fish were at one end of the tank and would stay there. the pair would not let them cross the center and that's in a 70 gallon tank. 

However every tank and fish is different. You wont know for sure if you don't try. Be warned though every failed trail costs money and this can be an expensive hobby


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Best thing to do is find out when the next Aquarium club meeting is in your area Durham, Hamilton. Either one worth the drive and time. These people have devoted years of time in breeding and raising almost every cichlid you can imagine.

They sell their health fish for a fraction of what the stores sell them to you for. Then if you can have patience and wait until a Fish club Auction you could fill a 500 gallon tank for $100.

But If you want post looking for Cichlid on the forum plenty of people in the area breed cichlids.

Oh they have mini auctions at almost every meeting. Not sure about the Christmas one! They welcome anyone who wants to drop in (Free) just go to a meeting you may be surprised and meet some interesting people


----------

